# help! diy 75 gallon aquarium.



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Does anyone, with really good experience, tell me how to make a 75 gallon (48"L x 18"W x 21"H)
rimless aquarium? pics. and/or instructions please.


thanks!!!!!!!

kakkoii


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## cleek (Jan 24, 2008)

rimless? huh Dont take out the middle brace!! only if u buy an AdA I guess


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

No, I mean, "build" one from 5 pieces of glass and silicone.:mrgreen:


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I certainly have no experience in tank building. but if any one does, its' here somewhere...


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

Try this thread. Make sure you read the end especially about the difference in silicon if my memory serves me right.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/27814-building-75g-all-glass-tank.html

Good luck. Maybe after reading this thread you might think of an ADA 120 unless you really like DIY.

Dave.


----------



## HSaslow (Jan 26, 2008)

Here is link that had both all Acrylic and Plywood and glass projects.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php

Good Luck!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have done a few rough calculations to see if a DIY tank is a savings. I could never see much savings there. The glass is expensive even if you cut all of the pieces yourself, and much more so if you have them cut. Then, there are other tool purchases you might need to be able to handle such a large tank. Finally, you end up with a big tank of water that you will forever worry about becoming a big shallow pool on the floor. But, as Riverrat said, if you enjoy doing that type of project it is worth doing.


----------

